# Crappie Spawn



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it truth or urban legend that the smaller classes of fish move up first to spawn? The ones we've been getting shallow are all 8 inches or less. Seems like the 10 plus inches are are still deeper. Any input?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not a direct answer to your question but the article posted here (Post #139 in the "Tis the season 2022!!" thread in the N.E. Section) has some related information:


ScumFrog said:


> Here’s an interesting read for anyone after crappie. Crappies by Degrees


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A lot of the bodies of water I fish - The Big Blacks will come in and spawn first - Then the Whites - Now that doesn't mean they all spawn at the same time because they don't - There are several different stages to the spawn.


----------

